# Ding Darling



## Clark (Jun 23, 2011)

More snapshots from our Florida trip.

JN Darling National Refuge is located on Sanibel Island, SW Florida. Wildlife Dr. is one way, 8 mile loop. Park anywhere on right. 
We went around twice. Lots of no-see-ums.


Roseate Spoonbills with Willets

















Juvy White Ibis







Juvy Black-crowned Night Heron







Sanderling






Brown Pelican


----------



## Heather (Jun 23, 2011)

Love the expression on the Night Heron's face.  

That pelican shot is freakin' awesome too!


----------



## Clark (Jun 23, 2011)

Double-crested Cormorant












Reddish Egret







Little Blue Heron






Thanks for looking.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 23, 2011)

Great pics Clark and I love your subjects. That Blue Heron looks very graceful.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 23, 2011)

More great shots, Clark!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 23, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool: :clap::clap:


----------



## Brian Monk (Jun 23, 2011)

Great shots Clark. The birds on Sanibel are very accomodating, aren't they?


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 23, 2011)

Wonderful photos! The colors are so vivid and crisp, thanks for sharing! I especially like the Night Heron and Double-breasted Cormoront photos.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow! The first birds look very similar to flamingoes!


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 23, 2011)

Simply awesome and stunning in every way! Nature is magnificent as are your shots!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful photographs! I love the night heron - he looks like he needs a hug.
I still think you should publish a book of your bird photography.


----------



## Brian Monk (Jun 24, 2011)

jjkOC said:


> Wonderful photos! The colors are so vivid and crisp, thanks for sharing! I especially like the Night Heron and Double-breasted Cormoront photos.



Didn't you mean Double CRESTED Cormorant?


----------



## Clark (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!

Brian- yes they were. Might revisit this, and a few other spots during winter.


----------



## fbrem (Jun 24, 2011)

awesome birds and photos, thanks


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 24, 2011)

Great stuff! Your pics bring me back to my days in Florida, thank you.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 26, 2011)

Amazing photos Clark... :clap: Thank you very much for showing us!!!


----------

